# Frustrated, Here is my story



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

About four years ago my brother in law drops off a old snow blower. Cant get it started it yours. No problem I have a small engine guy. It's a 1980 Mastercraft 7hp 21 inch with a tecumseh engine. A tune up and new electric start was all that was needed. Runs good through winter and wham a connecting breaks. The local high school says buy the parts we do the rest. Small engine teacher really good. We put a salvage crank, new connecting rod, bored the cylinder and new piston. Less than $200.00 runs like new second year. Year 3 wont start, no problem I have a small engine guy, magnets cam loose, new diaphram for fuel pump, rebuild carb, ignition system all for $200.00. I started this thing 3 times during summer in anticipation. Last week wont start. I did what I could for 4 hours. Well, I have a small engine guy. Another tune up and carb fix. Bring it home very hard to start but runs well. Have been starting it daily to figure why so hard to start finally I pull the pull cord right out. Shouldn't be a big deal, I take it apart but can't see how to fix it. Meanwhile I'll be smoking cigars. Any body know how to replace the cord or do you have to replace the whole assembly. Yes the electric works, occassionly have to stop to talk to neighbors. :freak: :dude:


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

What a story I would be at my ends.
Go to 4 Cycle Thread and go to post ( Recoil Rope Broke ) about ten or so down list. "30 year tech" does a great job explaining how to replace starter rope.

Good Luck sounds like you need some! :wave:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

You might be better off buying a new one rather than
throwing any more $ at this blower.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ditto with hdman....., you'd spend a whole lot less money (seems to be just the engine thats giving you problems) and if the machine itself is in good shape..... put a new engine on it.
btw, you are storing it in a dry place.... with a fuel stabilizer in the fuel correct?


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

im w/ bugman on this , give that motor the boot and put another engine on it , i have a john deere that needs the carb cleaned every yr and it is stored in a dry shed and i always use a fuel stabiliazer


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

In hindsight, after it blew up the first time I should have took to the scrap dealer which I already made arrangements but the high school stepped in. I could have bought a new one by now. I don't store it in the garage in the summer, I have it under a loose tarp, thats why I was starting it once in a while when I cut the lawn figuring this should keep it clean. Guess I was wrong. Going now to check that thread to fix my rope I will keep you posted.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Tommyj3, I checked out that thread and the way he described it is the way I had visioned on duing it.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I also used a fuel stablizer.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

well at this point put a rope in her but if she has any other problems i'd look on ebay for another engine , no offence but that motor seems like a real lemon , my granfather died in 1996 , his craftsman trac driven snowblower(its a 1989 or a 1991) went to my aunt who let it sit outside unused from then till 2 or 3 yrs ago , then she gave it to me , besides a tune up replacing the fuel lines , and it did need a new carb (80.00 on ebay ) , but i start it up 2 times in the summer and it's ran like a top ever sence i got it , so that many problems for your motor is crazy .but if the body is good its worth putting another motor on


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Good News, I fixed the pull cord the way it was discribed in above mentioned thread and only took 10 minutes. I used a small C clamp to hold recoil in place while I threaded rope through holes it was very easy to do. Thanks again
Now any ideas why this thing is so hard to start. I discovered that if I open the throttle about a little more than 1/4 and close the choke 2 notches and just touch the primer once about half and crank with electric start each time it fires I back off the chock but it takes at least a minute of cranking. Once started it run very smooth all the way from slow to fast, after it runs for a while I can shut off and restart by hand with 1 pull. Last year I was able to start by hand from cold but used more choke and full throttle.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

If you've already put over $400 (cost of a new engine) and it's still having issues then it might be time to invest in a new engine. Keep the old one for parts or a spare or something, maybe one of your buddies needs a boat anchor.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

It has become a HOBBY now. Everything fiddled with or replaced. Can't be defieted now. The next time it goes BANG WHACK it will be all over this yellow beast.


----------



## roeb (Nov 18, 2006)

Smokestack: Just a thought, The primer should push the fuel into carb. but for some reason it is not, I keep a small spray bottle of fuel handy for hard starting engines. If you would do same then remove air filter shoot three good squirts into the carb. and then try. Have found this usually works, I have one push mower that I have to do this to each time I use and have done everything possible to carb. and nothing helps, but once get it running, runs great...roeb


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

It' back at the shop, I will get it back later this week I keep you posted.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Okay it's back. Turned out to be a magnet on the flywheel came off. He was able to find a flywheel in the salvage bin and put it on. It now starts normally with 1 or 2 pulls on the ripcord. Last year he epoxed the magnet back on and this year the same, thats why I had take it in first time this year for no starting. Bring it on Old Man Winter I'm ready!


----------



## briggsrepairman (Dec 12, 2006)

I would see about getting a Briggs engine for it in reserve. As long as the old Tecumseh runs, keep it, but in the meantime, buy a used Briggs, rebuild it this winter, and keep it mothballed. Tecumsehs in my book are garbage and not worth the metal they're made of. An old briggs will last forever and cost very little to rebuild.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

briggsrepairman said:


> Tecumsehs in my book are garbage and not worth the metal they're made of.



Just curious, why do you consider Tecumseh engines garbage?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Just curious, why do you consider Tecumseh engines garbage?


Almost $15 for a very common carb. rebuild kit with hardly any parts in it is what comes to mind. 

That is, when compared to a common Briggs kit like, 498260 or 695157 for less than $10 that comes with some gaskets too.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> Almost $15 for a very common carb. rebuild kit with hardly any parts in it is what comes to mind.
> 
> That is, when compared to a common Briggs kit like, 498260 or 695157 for less than $10 that comes with some gaskets too.



While the price of parts may be a little higher, I don't think that alone would make a particular engine "garbage" after all the float needle for most Honda engines are upwards of $15.00 alone.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> While the price of parts may be a little higher, I don't think that alone would make a particular engine "garbage" after all the float needle for most Honda engines are upwards of $15.00 alone.



Alright, 

If you wanted to buy an engine, and you had the following manufacturers to choose from, place them in order from "most likely to buy" to "least likely to buy". And let's state this to be a push mower style engine.

Briggs,Honda,Tecumseh,Robin,Some other Chinese made Honda knockoff.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Briggs,Tecumseh,Honda,Robin,Some other Chinese made Honda knockoff.

Well I guess this would be my order of consideration, and I am not sure I would ever purchase a mower with a Chinese engine unless parts were readily available.

I was just curious as to what criteria was used to come to that conclusion, as I have not had many bad experiences with Tecumseh engines, and when I was a dealer I filed far fewer warranties on Tecumseh's then Briggs, although I would have to take into consideration that Briggs were probably outselling Tecumseh's 10 to 1 that has not always been the case. I just have not had any real bad issues with them, the Chinese knock offs are pretty much Honda clones, and may turn out to be a reliable engine, but that remains to be seen. Are any mower manufacturer's using a Chinese engine?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> Are any mower manufacturer's using a Chinese engine?


Yes, MTD has 3 engine models currently on push mowers. The engines share some similarities with Honda engines. But as far as MTD wishes the public to be aware, the whole mower is MTD. MTD supplies all parts for the engine through MTD service dealers. I think this was released at the latest MTD update last December or January. If you don't have it, I can probably help you to get a PDF on these engines.... in case you are fortunate to run into any out there.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> I think this was released at the latest MTD update last December or January. If you don't have it, I can probably help you to get a PDF on these engines.... in case you are fortunate to run into any out there.


That would be great, much appreciated. 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> That would be great, much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks :wave:


How big of a file can your email box hold?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

newz7151 said:


> How big of a file can your email box hold?


10 megs, I was able to get it from the share link you emailed me. 


Thanks


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Other than the connecting rod breaking, and the high school fixing it I don't consider the other repairs excessive. After all this machine was dumped on me and is approx.26 years old. It was destined for the scrap dealer but the high school saved it. From what I read on these message boards is that rebuilding carbs are a common thing and tune ups. After all the grief I have had this thing runs better than some new ones. Just started it today, didn't even prime it and it start on 1 pull. Should another disaster happen I will get a new engine from Princess Auto for about 400. dollars


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

briggsrepairman said:


> I would see about getting a Briggs engine for it in reserve. As long as the old Tecumseh runs, keep it, but in the meantime, buy a used Briggs, rebuild it this winter, and keep it mothballed. Tecumsehs in my book are garbage and not worth the metal they're made of. An old briggs will last forever and cost very little to rebuild.


 oh yes..... I agree on that one...
I know a guy (is a member here, been too busy to come on) likes to melt briggs blocks down because they are heavy in aluminum...
take a hammer to a junk briggs block, and it'll take you a few good wacks to break it.....
take a couple wacks at the tec.... it'll break in nothing flat...
Old tecs were pretty good.... junk they pass off now is, well..... junk..
Now? what I always hear is..... my tecumseh doesn't start....., my tecumseh stopped running, made a big clunk noise and stopped....
you could cut a tecumseh rod in half.... and see the defects...
Briggs is making they're engines more well..... idiot proof.... making the oil slingers LOWER so they pick the oil up better when run low... and the connecting rods stronger... and cams out of composite (sure its cheaper.... but it in turn... doesn't seize if you think about it and does just as good, get less drag over a steel one)

still regret not having opened up a old 12horse engine I just took off one of my riding mowers.... the last year of its life was spent with a string holding the governor back so it rev'd itself to death.
Oil consumption issues started after I started it in 20 some degree weather with straight 30 in the crankcase.... woops.... lol, but I didn't really care anyway...
engine is 17 some years old.... 2 owners previous.



another thing I have whitnessed with a old (1980 something) briggs.... ran great... but gas spilt out when shut off.... had to use the old built in fuel shutoff valve to cut the fuel off....
the carb bowl was full of water!!!


tecumsehs WERE good..... about around your machines age.... they were good...
just like murrays and mtds.... they all were good, a long time ago.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Duh! Every one knows Tecumseh's are junk cuz it's way harder to spell. When will they realize that all mechanical contrivences are just one shoddy repair, one skipped service, or one careless assumption from being junk. If it's got nuts and bolts you'll have trouble eventually! LOL . BH


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

:dude: Well I for one,don't think an engine is a piece of "junk" just becuse a certan part is higher,than it is on others.When it comes to repairing them I prefur to work on a Briggs because their EZ'r to work on.But as far as owning one and useing one,it really doesn't matter which kind I have.An engine is just gona be as good as it's maintenance routine anyway.Now when an engine of mine gets over one year old I switch from name brand parts to after market parts.
Their cheaper,and I don't see one lasting any longer than the other.
most of your after market parts comes out of the same bin as your name brand parts anyway.The only reason Tecumseh or Briggs or Honda ECT. wants you to put THEIR brand parts in is because they want you to buy their parts too.So they wont warrenty their engines usless they have THEIR parts in them.
Personly I can't tell the differance in the way the engine runs or preforms,
it's all in the way you maintain them,and repair them.If you take care of your mechine......your mechine will take care of you.

But that's just my openion,and we all know what they say about openions.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a follow up. Old yeller ran great last winter. Just changed the oil yesterday and put in fresh fuel . Gave it 2 slow pulls to spash some oil about and serious pull and Old yeller was up and running great.


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Thought I gave every one a update the other day but I guess it didnt get posted. Everything is Okay this year with the old yellow beast, changed oil, fresh tank of gas lubricated all the bearings and gears fixed up the tire chains and running good.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thats kool i hope it stays running good for you , the main thing i really don't like about the tecumseh's is the carbs ,but as long as the yellow beast stays running keep running her i have my grandfathers old snowblower and that has a tecumseh snow king engine on it , luckly knock on wood it hasn't given me much trouble


----------

